# Waterfowl Migration Report - USFWS - 10/15



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

SNOW GEESE STARTING TO SHOW UP, DUCK NUMBERS STEADY, SAYS USFWS

More snow geese are starting to move into portions of northern North
Dakota, but the weekly report from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service adds
that other parts of the state have not experienced much change in waterfowl
populations.

A few more snow geese have reached J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge
in north-central North Dakota. Project leader Bob Howard says the Westhope
area is holding about 40,000 snow geese, groups of 20 to 300 lesser Canada
geese are being seen up and down the refuge, and some greater Canada geese
remain. He adds that the refuge's duck population may be down a little
from last week, but some diving ducks are moving in. Howard reports a
large number of tundra swans throughout the area, and quite a few sandhill
cranes southwest of Kramer.

The waterfowl migration is just beginning in northeastern North Dakota.
Biologist Mark Fisher of the Devils Lake Wetland Management District says
snow geese and ducks are just starting to move in, but he doesn't expect
any big movement until the weather changes. Fisher notes that public lands
have been getting heavy hunting pressure, ducks are becoming decoy shy and
scouting is mandatory. He suggests hunters try the Lake Alice and Lakota
areas, as well as Petersburg, where there has been less pressure and a good
mallard population. However, Fisher adds that motorized boats are not
allowed on Lake Alice.

About 500 snow geese have arrived at Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge
northwest of Minot. Refuge spokesperson Darla Leslie says there has been
very little waterfowl movement, with about 5,000 Canada geese between Grano
and the headquarters, up to 10,000 ducks scattered throughout the refuge,
and some sandhill cranes.

At Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge near Kenmare, a few more waterfowl
have moved in, but populations are still low. Refuge manager Dan Severson
estimated 5,000 snow geese at mid-week, along with 2,000 Canada geese and
5,000 ducks spread out on the refuge. He adds that some migrating diving
ducks are showing up, and tundra swans have begun to arrive.

A few more migrating Canada geese and sandhill cranes have reached
Mountrail County. Todd Frerichs of the Lostwood Wetland Management
District says the duck population is still not very good and few snow geese
have been spotted.

The already low waterfowl numbers in northwestern North Dakota have
declined even more. Tim Kessler of the Crosby Wetland Management District
says a few small flocks of Canada geese and a few sandhill cranes remain,
but some of the ducks have left and he has seen some high migration of
ducks, Canada geese and snow geese.

Public lands in central North Dakota are seeing fairly heavy hunting
pressure. Audubon National Wildlife Refuge project leader Mike McEnroe
says the refuge has about 5,000 Canada geese, lots of ducks, but virtually
no snow geese. He reports the Washburn area is holding quite a few Canada
geese.

Very little migration has taken place at Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge
near Moffit. Deputy refuge manager Tomi Buskness reports the refuge is
still holding about 1,500 Canada geese, up to 5,500 sandhill cranes and
large numbers of shovelers and gadwalls. She says they have been joined
this week by some small flocks of white-fronted geese. The best hunting
opportunities are in northern Burleigh and Kidder counties, where water
conditions are better.

The Streeter area is still holding some ducks and Wells County has some
opportunities, but there hasn't been much migration into the area. Chris
Flann of the Chase Lake Prairie Project says the Woodworth area seems to be
in a lull, with a change in weather needed to improve things.

Some ducks may have left Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge. Refuge
manager Mark Vaniman doesn't believe the birds have moved south, but
probably spread out into Stutsman, Eddy and Foster counties. He says
hunters may have to do a lot of scouting if they want a successful hunt.
Vaniman estimates less than 1,000 Canada geese and only a few snow geese on
the refuge.

Large numbers of hunters are having very limited success with scattered
waterfowl populations, limited access and poor water conditions in
southeast-central North Dakota. Bob Vanden Berge of the Kulm Wetland
Management District says water levels are dropping fast, and no ducks or
geese seem to be coming in. However, he adds that a fair number of greater
Canada geese remain in the area, even though they are getting shy.

A small influx of diving ducks is being reported in southeastern North
Dakota. Tewaukon National Wildlife Refuge deputy manager Jack Lalor calls
the movement a "trickle", and adds that a few more migrating Canada geese
are also showing up, as well as very few snow geese. He says birds won't
be found in wetlands along roads any more, but will be bunched up on large,
remote wetlands. Lalor also suggests hunters look for harvested corn
fields.

The duck population at Sand Lake National Wildlife Refuge near Aberdeen,
S.D. has jumped from 60,000 last week to 87,000. Biologist Bill Schultze
says mallards, pintails and canvasbacks are on the increase and the first
buffleheads showed up at mid-week, but gadwall and green-winged teal
populations have dropped. No snow geese have reached the refuge, but
Canada goose numbers increased from 1,500 to 2,100.

Upland bird hunters using Waterfowl Production Areas, Wildlife Development
Areas and National Wildlife Refuges are reminded they must use and carry
only nontoxic shot.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service manages 1,100 Waterfowl Production Areas
in North Dakota. These public areas are open to hunting, and are marked
with the familiar green and white WPA sign. Funds to acquire them come
from Federal Duck Stamp sales to the nation's waterfowl hunters.

The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is the principal Federal agency
responsible for conserving, protecting and enhancing fish, wildlife and
plants and their habitats for the continuing benefit of the American
people. For more information, log on to www.fws.gov


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

The Fetch Report:

Just got back from 1400 miles of scouting from DL to aprox 100 miles NW of Regina Sask back to Petersberg ND

Went thru J Clarke Sayler - DeLacs in ND & Last Mtn Refuges in Sask.

The Warden in Sask said there were more birds last week in the Last Mtn Refuge area, but each day there, there were more & more (Seriously more each day)
ND was really void of SOB's for this time of year ??? Also saw few in southern Sask - Lots of Canada geese every where

Where we hunted SOB's in Sask. was ok but not nearly as many as a week earlier last yr. But lots more to come - where there was any water in potholes (Not much), they were covered in mallards.  No SOB's around Estavan & Dams around there ( I was told these Dams, stopping any SOB's, is a myth) & I believe it after scouting the area & asking :huh:

Weather is the biggest reason for the birds not being there yet like last yr. Clear and fairly calm & really still to warm to cause any really serious migration :-?

Coming back thru ND from Portal to DL & scouting (Alot) around DL & to the north & east - ducks were only on places that were way off the road or refuges, or places not huntable -most potholes near roads were without many ducks - some divers on some deeper waters (Where did they all go ???) :roll:

Hey!!! tsodak some very nice stuff (plots) around Lawton :thumb: the ones with water

I saw more (Huns) Partridge in 3 days in Sask. than I have seen in 3 yrs down here (lots of sharps too) & was not even hunting them (no dog along) Great people all thru Canada & met & visited with folks from Alasaka - Mississippi - Michigan - Ohio - Both Carolinas & Minn. while there & had FUN !!! - (opportunity glore up there) k: - but 3 days is not enough to figure it all out & scout & hunt - but the guy who went with me had to be back in Chicago tomorrow  But...............I'LL BE BACK :wink:

PS...........you NR's are going to miss the migration again :eyeroll: if you have burned up your two weeks. Hope you enjoyed shooting our local ducks - sounds like weather wise, it could be awhile before they (majority of mature birds) get here - I'm looking forward to a fantastic late season here oke:

OH & I love Tim Hortons & their Ice coffee 

Anyone going up there they (Canada) now send all hunters thru Imagrations & the computer tells all & you have to fill out a declaration on how many birds you got on the way back. The guy I was with had a minor record & the gal working there was fantastic & made a call & straightened it out - (she did not have to do that) & went way beyond & was sooooooooo nice & she was busy besides - (one gal doing all the work while 5 sat on the Customs side doing very little) :roll: The only thing she could find on Fetch was why had I been finger printed in the last two yrs ??? I told her cause I had my concelled weapons permit here in ND & she said fine 

I found out I love Blueberry Wheat Ale & brought back 3 - 2 liter bottles :beer:

Back to DL tomorrow & duck boat hunting - so watch those roosts become empty :evil:  :wink:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

thanks fetch-gonna make a call and hold my group off for another weekend.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Leaving in 3 days for S. Sask. Reports aren't sounding rosey, and had already planned on Last Mountain for a backup area. Good to hear that should pan out....

Thanks for the report.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Fetch,
Tim Horton's is the best. When we finally get one here in town, i'll be a happy man.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

Great news!, I have recieved reports of small groups steadily showing up in sw Louisiana!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to the site Jed. Good to see ya here.


----------

